# Dexter has started biting again



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just when we thought we'd cracked through all the puppy problems, sorted his food and feeling like accomplished dog owners, Dex has decided to start biting again ! But now he is older it really hurts ! He has done it a few nights now & we have put it down to him needing a toilet as after his outside break he's come back all sweetness & light. But just now he had a big run in garden, did his toilet & came in. 5 mins later I'm in the kitchen with my youngest when he ran up, growled & bit my leg. I shooed him away & he came back growling & bit me again. 

Is it his hormones ? 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be, he is hitting his adolescence. Sounds like he is trying to make you play! I would go back to what you were doing when he was a baby and biting, he will soon catch on to the rules again. At this stage you may find you have to go back to basics in other areas too.
It will pass.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

You must be feeling a bit down hearted.

Is he looking for attention somehow?

You may have to start again from basics, shouting no,turning your back, time out etc (you know the drill )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't give any real advice, can just say I know how you feel - actually Dudley has never stopped biting, although it is so much less now, but he has always done it if overexcited and occasionally in a teenage defiance kind of way, if i'm telling him no about something he will sometimes go to bite my hand - those occasions I just have to say 'don't you dare!' in a low growly voice and he usually grumbles then lays at my feet, when its over excitement we just have to stop play - the usual young puppy stuff, sometimes he jumps up and bites when we are training and he has got confused over a command (i've just worked out that's what it is), Unfortunately we have yet to feel we have cracked it but at least we haven't had a sudden change in personality, If he sounds terrible I just want to say this is all just occasionally and most of the time he is lovely now. It does sound like maybe Dexter was trying to get your attention, I think a firm no and time out would probably do (ok - I am giving advice!). Dudley has never done it out of the blue like that so I don't know really. Dudley is having his op next week, will be interesting to see if that makes any difference, though I am not getting it done for that reason. Good luck with your boy. x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Back to the loud yelp,back turning and time out again, by the sound of it. Don't be too downhearted - it WILL pass


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

When you say biting do you mean an over enthusiastic playful bite or is he showing real aggression with it?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe a bit of both. I wouldn't say I was concerned because I'm scared of him but it does seem over the top for playing. But he is still having lovely soft moments too when he wants love & cuddles.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't like the sound of the growling then biting as sounds premeditated! Hattie has been a bit iffy lately resource guarding certain things probably because Minton is now here but giving up easily on others. I think it needs nipping in the bud maybe get help from an approved trainer so you know you are doing the right type of correction. As an aside how is it going with the neighbours!


----------

